# Just a fun day!



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Apologies to everyone: been away from the forum a bit. Had some fun today! Enjoy the pics!! Hope everyone is well!!! Holiday, still pumping the irons!!


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Hum.... New Tapatalk app doesn't let me post or sign in... Any ideas??


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

post is okay, but no pics..no idea why


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Hum... Gonna try some things.. Pics to come...


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

There we go!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

AcadianTornado said:


> There we go!!


still can't see pics


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

...only joking lol!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

The tide is OUT - the PUP is OUT - does it get better than this - PS I'm so much better looking than U LOL - your pup could V PIKE's twin - good 2 C eVil exists outside my household - LOL


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Looks Wonderful!!! So where is this beautiful place??


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Ok, well, this is where I live to love, love to live.

I will put down a few links to show you my treasures... I promise if you ever come down this way with your pup, I'll show you the way 

Fundy National Park, Cape Enrage, Fundy Trail, Hopewell Rocks... If you search, you will find many links and images. Great for all ages, adventurers, hikers, campers and the ones who want to enjoy life. Highest tides in the world at Hopewell. Everything is pretty much in the same vicinity (area)... enjoy 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yiHw4Eaggkc 

http://www.tourismnewbrunswick.ca/Products/F/Fundy-National-Park.aspx

Fundy National Park,... Trails, Lakes, Cliffs, Waterfalls, Rugged Coastline..

http://www.thehopewellrocks.ca/

http://www.capeenrage.ca/

http://www.fundytrailparkway.com/

http://fundyfootpath.info/ .... this is a 2,3 day hike where you need to coordinate the tides to cross some rivers. brings you to Fundy National Park.


----------

